# Sikabonyi: pronunciation



## Linnets

Hi all,
what's the actual pronuciation of Sikabonyi? It's the surname of an Italian actress (Margot Sikabonyi, real name Laura Marguerite Sikabonyi) of Hungarian descent. It could derive from a Slovak place (actually a quarter of a town called Dunajská Streda/Dunaszerdahely) whose Hungarian name is Sikabony (in Slovak Malé Blahovo). From orthography I guess it could be [ˈʃikɒboˌɲi], but I'm not sure.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Linnets,
It seems to me that your phonetical transcription (as well as your description of the place) could be right.  

P.S. I say "could" because I am not totally familiar with the use of the IPS concerning Hungarian (let alone how you would try to interpret it yourself). I checked on Forvo but it doesn't exist there, however, there is another site (here) where you can ask for it, if you wished to hear a solution.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> It seems to me that your phonetical transcription (as well as your description of the place) could be right.



Yes, I agree. Approximately: as if it were  _Scìcabogni, _using the Italian spelling.

P.S. It is evidently a composed word: _sík + abony + i._ The _-i _at the end is an adjectival desinence indicating origin (as e.g. _-ese_ in _Genovese_)


----------



## AndrasBP

Linnets said:


> I guess it could be [ˈʃikɒboˌɲi]


----------

